# Temp sending unit



## ZackD1212 (Oct 14, 2014)

Which temp sensor do i need for a 72 lemans 400ci. with idiot light.
Im getting mixed advice from everyones catalogs. I cant figure out if i need the single prong button style or the one with 2 terminals.

Thanks.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

look at the wire harness under the hood n see what type of connector it has. some old style sending units come with a kit to change the terminal style.


----------



## ZackD1212 (Oct 14, 2014)

Motors been swapped at some point... Vin says it came with a 350. The connector is cut off and was taped up... It is a green wire. If I ground it, the idiot light comes on.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For 72 models, the water temp temperature sending unit was relocated from the front of the intake manifold water crossover to a passage in the outer cylinder head. Green wire is correct. Believe the temp sending unit used a side slide in type sending unit, will ck one of my '72 LeMans partscars and post back.


----------

